# My first "real" planted tank...



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Just figured Id share some pictures of my first planted tank project. Ive had live plants before but never really had much success besides a few here and there. Sorry my photo taking abilities aren't very good.

Comments and criticism welcome, just remember its my first one!!! So dont be too harsh









Tank specs:
10g standard tank
20lbs eco-complete substrate
2-20 watt 6500k bulbs (40 watts total)
DIY Co2 w/hagen ladder
AC-50 filter
100 Watt Visi-Therm Stealth heater

Livestock:
3 amano shrimp
2 otos
3 Dwarf Puffers (awesome fish)


















































These pics were taken about a week after I planted the tank. There is already a TON of growth going on. Im excited


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Right on Sir-Looks good to me-Even for a beginners tank-Wish I had the time to continue mine!!!Keep it up


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

looks great skuba. aren't you worried about the puffs attacking the shrimp?


----------



## wally43 (Feb 23, 2007)

nice i like it planted tanks always look nice


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

AKSkirmish said:


> nice i like it planted tanks always look nice


Thank you wally43.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Tank looks great! Great job, can't wait to see what it morphs into when it grows in and such








How are you running the tank?


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Tank looks great! Great job, can't wait to see what it morphs into when it grows in and such
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks DiPpY eGgS..... Im not sure what you mean by "how are you running the tank?".......??!!?!??!?


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

what kind of ferts and dosing regime?


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

SNAKEBITE said:


> what kind of ferts and dosing regime?


OOOoOoOoo..... Im just adding Flourish Excel, or Hagen plant gro... Whatever I have.... I use the recommended dosage every water change (usually once a week).


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

what kinda stuff is that floating if you dont mine me asking


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

cueball said:


> what kinda stuff is that floating if you dont mine me asking


Its Salvinia Minima a very easy/fast growing floating plant.

Heres a link for ya LINK!


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

Wow that is an awesome looking tank congrats


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Keep an eye on nitrate and phosphate levels. If the leaves start to grow white, also consider iron, and micros.
With your light, I'm going to say your nitrate and phosphate levels would dissapate rapidly. I would hate to hear of you dumping the hobby because of algea issues.

What are your params?


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

The aquascape looks awesome! GL and keep us updated as it takes shape.


----------



## dangmatic (May 12, 2007)

looks good and clean, nice water quality


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

gamgenius said:


> looks good and clean, nice water quality


Thanks guys. I will be sure to keep everyone updated.

Thanks for the advice as always DiPpY eGgS!


----------



## CloneME (Feb 24, 2006)

Nice looking tank man. Plants seem to be growing in nicely.
E


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

looks good man...keep us updated on the growth

lol...dwarf puffers are awesome


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

flashover00 said:


> looks good man...keep us updated on the growth
> 
> lol...dwarf puffers are awesome


Thanks flashover00, Ill prob have new pics up tomorrow with the new growth. Yes DP's are very unique fish, very personable, they are always coming up to the tank to greet me.


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Ive been lazy lately and finally got around to posting some more pics. Once again not the greatest shots (im a crappy cameraman). I need to do a big rescape and lots of trimming.
Enjoy !! C&C welcome!


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

I just did a little rescape today as well so Ill have to get some more pics up... I split up the dwarf sag and really hope it takes off for a carpet affect, everything else is growing like crazy so hopefully this stuff does too..


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

that looks awesome man
im thinking of starting my first planted tank soon
i think these pics have inspired me to get up and do it

what is your substrate?


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Just make sure you have plenty of time (which I didnt, this tank died off a month or two ago because I didnt have the time to do all the upkeep on it) make sure you do your research, and have some coin to drop into it as it can get kinda pricey. The substrate is Eco-Complete.


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

I see you have some kind of algae eater. What kind is it? I've been trying to find one that doesn't eat plants and cause havoc.


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Those are Otos, or otocinclus. They are very cheap, and do a wonderful job. They also dont get much larger than 1.5-2". Much better than Plecos IMO.


----------

